# Tilting garage



## rizay (Jun 18, 2006)

I have an old garage that is leaning.  The two side walls are leaning in.  How can I fix this problem?  Thanks so much for your time.


----------



## inspectorD (Jun 18, 2006)

What is the foundation like? Broken, settled, on a hill?
What are the walls made of? Wood, block ,brick?

What part of the wall is leaning? Garage doors? windows...ect.

How old is the garage? 

Do you have insect damage if it is wood?

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## rizay (Jun 19, 2006)

The foundation is a concrete slab.  It is not in bad shape.  There are some cracks but they all are in the center of the garage.  It is situated on level ground.  The walls are made of wood, typical 2x4 construction.  The wood is in fine condition and has no insect or water damage.  The wall with the two garage doors is fine.  It is plum.  The back wall, running parallel with the garage doors is also plum.  The two walls that are perpendicular to the doors are the problem.  The one on the left side leans away from the garage at the top of the wall.  The opposite wall leans towards the garage at the top.  Also, that side seems to have another problem.  At the bottom of the wall, the base seems to be shifting off the foundation.  The front corner is off completely but the majority is still resting somewhat on the foundation.  I would like to push that back onto the foundation and plum up the two walls.  

Does anyone know how I can push these two walls back into position?


----------



## asbestos (Jun 20, 2006)

so who backed into it?


----------



## inspectorD (Jun 20, 2006)

To me it sounds like you need a contractor .
But...you can try a come along and  a ratchet strap to pull it back together.
Sounds like the garage wants to move to the left, this could be due to no ceiling joists in the upper attic area or to much storage up there. 

Without being able to see it ...you need a contractor.


----------



## Square Eye (Jun 20, 2006)

Drive some 2x4 stakes right beside the walls. Then measure out about 36" and drive more stakes about 18" in the ground. Then cut 2x4s tight to fit between the stakes. This will hold the wall at the bottom and keep the floor from sliding right off of the floor. *Rope it off though!* or someone will trip on the stakes and outriggers.

This is not a permanent fix, but I'd leave it until the walls are fixed.


----------



## rizay (Jun 21, 2006)

I thought about doing the come along thing and then cutting 2x4's and securing them at a 45 degree angle onto the walls and ceiling joists once the walls are plum.  I didn't know if that would work or not.


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 21, 2006)

You are right on Rizay! be sure to stabilize the walls like SurareEye suggested to prevent a complete collapse with you in it! This sort of work is usually uneventful but sometimes all h--- can break lose.
Glenn


----------



## cutlass (Jul 16, 2006)

Check out: http://www.hammerzone.com/archives/framecarp/liftmove/straighten/garage1/winch.htm  for a good tutorial on straightening out a leaning shed or garage.  I think that using some ratcheting tie downs will do the same job as cables.


----------

